# 1DX Mark 2



## Me2please (Jan 28, 2019)

I feel like a big dummy asking this. Does the Canon 1DX Mark 2 have a built-in flash? 

Utah Video Production


----------



## jaomul (Jan 28, 2019)

No


----------



## Me2please (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks Jaomul. I just got it and assumed that it did with how much the camera cost. But the manual only talked about flashes that are not built in. Thanks for help. 

Utah Video Productions


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2019)

With the pro grade camera's you won't typically find built in flash. The Canon 1D series and the 5D series are the pro grade bodies and do not have built in flash. OCF is so much better anyway.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 8, 2019)

Me2please said:


> I feel like a big dummy asking this. Does the Canon 1DX Mark 2 have a built-in flash?
> 
> Utah Video Production


Me2, the reason they don't have as flash is that they are made to shoot in open rain and other foul weather, around waterfalls etc. A flash is a main entry point for water. Most pros don't use Pop-up but I'll admit, if my camera had one I would surely use it! LoL
SS


----------



## J4ck (Apr 4, 2019)

if you need an external hotshoe flash check out the Profoto A1


----------

